# Method-Feeder auf Pellet



## Black-Death (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich bald mal wieder zeit habe, um wieder ans wasser zu können, wollte ich euch fragen wie ihr es mit dem (method)feedern auf pellets haltet. beim normalen feedern auf maden habe ich bisher nur rotaugen erwischt. nun möchte ich gerne methodfeedern ausprobieren und habe gelesen, dass sich ein pellet gut als köder bei dieser angelei anböte. leider stand nicht dabei welche größe und welche geschmacksrichtung sich dabei am besten eignet.

habt ihr damit bereits erfahrungen gemacht, die ihr mit mir teilen könnt?

vielen dank und gruß
black


----------



## -GT- (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Ich möchte damit demnächst auch anfangen an unseren Vereinsseen und habe mir neben Futter und den Method-Bleien u.a. Miniboilies in 10mm geordert. Da ich damit hauptsächlich auf unsere Schleien aus bin habe ich eine süße, auffällig gefärbte Sorte ( White Chocolate ) und eine "natürliche", Muschel, genommen. Außerdem Scopex-Tigernuss. Pellets als Hakenköder in 8mm, Sorte Halibut. 
Denke mal damit sollte man für so ziemlich alle Situationen etwas zur Hand haben. Als Futter für Schleien greife ich dann zu etwas abgedunkeltem. Wir haben auch viele Satzkarpfen, die mir als Beifang durchaus willkommen wären, denke die werden davor auch keinen Halt machen wenn sie am Platz sind. 
Die Pellets und Boilies habe ich letztlich auch etwas nach dem natürlichen Vorkommen im See ausgewählt : Muscheln, Schnecken und Krebse. Ich denke sowas ist auch immer ein ganz guter Anhaltspunkt. 
Man sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht immer so eine große Wissenschaft draus machen und mit dem was man bereits weiß ansetzen. So habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das die Schleien hier eher vorsichtig beißen und kleine Köderhappen eher nehmen, als zu Große. Deswegen bin ich bei den Größen der Köder auch erstmal klein angefangen. 
Warscheinlich wären dementsprechend auch ein paar Infos zu dem Gewässer das du befischen möchtest und die Zielfische hilfreich.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Die Pro Line Mini Boilies kann ich nur empfehlen ! Knoblauch /Fisch ist ne Bombe für grosse Brasssen !
Habe auch 6-8mm Pellets in Halibut und Dip Sie in die gewünschte geschmaksrichtung (Zammataro Dips Method Feeder halten echt lange am Köder ) somit bin ich flexible was süss oder herb angeht !


----------



## Black-Death (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

danke erst einmal für deine antwort.

als anfänger kann ich leider nicht viel zu der gewässerstruktur sagen. unsere vereinsgewässer sind einmal ein stausee (kemnader see), in dem je wärmer es wird die algen nur so sprießen (wasserpest) und dann noch ein flussabschnitt der ruhr.

was den zielfisch angeht, ist es mir ziemlich egal (auch wenn es mir wohl um die ohren gehauen wird  ) hauptsache etwas größeres als rotaugen. im stausee kann man von einer fußgängerbrücke oft sehen, wie sich einige karpfen "entspannen" . dort ist ein bacheinlauf. auf einer strecke von 100m um diese stelle ist das angeln verboten. aber einen karpfen zu fangen wäre schon etwas feines


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Wenn dein Gewässer nicht so tief ist gehe doch mit einer Hake ins Wasser und mach dir eine Stelle frei ! Also entferne die Algen !


----------



## Black-Death (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

wie gesagt: ich kann keine genauen tiefen benennen. aber der grund fällt vom ufer recht zügig ein paar meter ab. von daher würde ich dort eher einen taucheranzug brauchen 
an einigen stellen wird das wasser auch von einem "freizeitdampfer" befahren


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Such dir dann am besten Mulden in der Wasserstruktur dort kannst du dein Futter am besten ablegen ! 
Du kannst auch an der Hake ein Gewicht vorne rannmachen und am Ende ders 
Stils ein Tau . So kannst du vom Ufer aus deinen Angelplatz frei von Algen machen !


----------



## Black-Death (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

das bild stelle ich mir gerade ziemlich ulkig vor 
was wohl die ganzen fußgänger dabei denken würden 

gesetz dem fall ich habe eine passende stelle gefunden: welche größe/geschmacksrichtung würdest du empfehlen?
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat -gt- 10 mm empfohlen. ich wollte u.u. auch die "pelletbombe" testen. erreiche ich mit dieser größe auch die nötige konsistenz nach aufweichen und im kühlschrank ziehen lassen?

und welche größe als hakenköder? sollte doch von vorteil sein, wenn sich dieser von den anderen abheben würde oder?


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Die Pelletbombe funktioniert wirklich gut!
Ich stelle sie wie auf cc beschrieben mit Forelli-Pellets & Rübenkraut her. Konsistenz ist für Method-Spiralen perfekt.

Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich mit diesen Pellets als Köder
http://www.common-baits.com/product_info.php?products_id=278
die ich in 12 & 8mm nutze und dazu einen (od. 'nen halben) bunten Mini-Popi als Eye-Catcher vorschalte. 

Eine Handvoll Pellets in ein Schraubglas, etwas Fischöl
http://www.common-baits.com/product_info.php?products_id=471
dazu, dann sind sie als Köder noch besser und fangen echt wie Sau!
Lösen sich natürlich schneller als Boilies, locken dadurch aber auch mehr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Pelletbombe funktioniert wirklich gut!
> Ich stelle sie wie auf cc beschrieben mit Forelli-Pellets & Rübenkraut her. Konsistenz ist für Method-Spiralen perfekt.
> 
> Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich mit diesen Pellets als Köder
> ...


 
Statt einem Mini-Popup kann man auch ganz einfach ein künstliches, auftreibendes Maiskorn vorschalten. 
Ich fische dieses Jahr die Common-Baits Pellets in 12mm, kommendes Jahr werde ich mir zusätzlich die 16mm holen. 8mm nehme ich zum Vorfüttern (gemischt mit angegorenem Mais).

Fangquote: Sehr gut.


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

und welche pellets nutzt ihr für die eigentliche bombe? gleiche größe/geschmacksrichtung wie der köder?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> und welche pellets nutzt ihr für die eigentliche bombe? gleiche größe/geschmacksrichtung wie der köder?


 
Ich benutze dafür die gleiche Sorte Pellets (Common Baits Red Shrimp Halibut-Pellets), nur kleiner (8mm) sowie gelegentlich zusätzlich 1mm-Forelli-Pellets. 

Das mache ich nicht nur so bei Feeder-Bomben, sondern auch wenn ich "normal" anfüttere.


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

ihr habt beide geschrieben, dass ihr euren köder auftreiben lasst. aber geht das prinzip des method dann nicht verloren? die fische sollen doch eigentlich mitten im futter auf den köder stoßen oder?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Nee, der Köder ist nicht auftreibend!

Wenn du einen (ggfs. halben) Mini-Popi oder ein Gummimaiskorn o.ä. ans Ende des Haares setzt, erfüllt das 3 Zwecke: 
1. es soll optisch locken,
2. den Pellet gegen ablutschen sichern (der Pellet wird ja etwas weicher, ein normaler Boiliestopper könnte schnell durchflutschen).
3. Der Auftrieb reicht bei weitem nicht, um Pellet + Haken anzuheben, erleichtert aber (vermutlich) das Einsaugen etwas.

Nachtrag: für die Bombe nutze ich stinknormales 6mm Forelli. Bekommt man sackweise im Landhandel, z.B. Raiffeisen. 25kg kosten um die 35€uronen. Mit dem Forelli kann man hervorragend füttern, die Lockwirkung ist enorm. Mit der Bombe klappt das auch gut. Und daraus hergestellter Forelliteig ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder zum Posenangeln.
Werde aber auch mal probieren aus den Red Shrimp Halibutpellets eine Pelletbombe zu basteln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ihr habt beide geschrieben, dass ihr euren köder auftreiben lasst. aber geht das prinzip des method dann nicht verloren? die fische sollen doch eigentlich mitten im futter auf den köder stoßen oder?


 
Das künstliche, auftreibende Maiskorn vor dem 12er Pellet schafft es nicht, den Köder anzuheben, allerdings richtet sich das Maiskorn nach oben auf. Auf diese Weise wird der Köder für den Fisch besser sichtbar und attraktiver präsentiert.


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

ihr angelt dann auf einem haar richtig?
ich hatte eigentlich vor entweder mit einem band oder mit einem spieß zu angeln, da es mit meinen bindekünsten nicht allzu weit her^^


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ihr angelt dann auf einem haar richtig?


 
Jupp, Haar mit 6er Owner Flyliner als Haken und Kryston Merlin als Vorfachmaterial.


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ihr angelt dann auf einem haar richtig?
> ich hatte eigentlich vor entweder mit einem band oder mit einem spieß zu angeln, da es mit meinen bindekünsten nicht allzu weit her^^



probier doch die boiliestopper von carp zoom siehe bild in der büchse, da fädle ich auch taumaden köpfe auf funzt supi und brauchst nix mehr binden


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Die Spieße taugen m.M.n. nichts. Hab die früher schon mit Maden getestet, jetzt für den test des Balzer-Method-Systems erneut ...nee. 
Köder fliegt ab, wird abgelutscht, etc., das hält nicht vernünftig.
Mir ist meine Zeit zu kostbar, um ohne Köder zu angeln. 

Gummiring am Haar gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen, aber das selbst binden bietet erheblich mehr Flexibilität; Vorfachlänge, -stärke, -material, Hakentyp & -grösse, Abstand Köder zum Haken.

Eine Haar Montage zu binden ist wirklich sehr einfach, einfach mal dran trauen. Anleitungen gibt's im www satt.


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

die genannten produkte hatte ich mir auch zugelegt und wollte sie mal testen.v.a. das pelletband. nur ist die frage ob ich damit ein pellet UND zb. ein künstl maiskorn anködern kann

ich habe mich mal drangewagt selbst eins zu binden...ABER... 

gerade wenns darum geht es nicht allzu lang werden zu lassen habe ich so meine probleme.


----------



## iltis05 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Ich war jetzt auch ein paarmal Method Feedern.
Und ich finde diese art des Feeder richtig gut.
Ich hab sehr gute erfahrungen mit den fertigen gebundenen Balzer Haken mit spies, hab damit am Samstag sogar einen Stör mit 122 landen können.Mit 8mm tuti frutti boilis.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ...nur ist die frage ob ich damit ein pellet UND zb. ein künstl maiskorn anködern kann


Nee, ein Gummimaiskorn mit unter das Gummiband quetschen, das würd ich lassen. Dann sitzt nix mehr wirklich fest. Der Pellet wird ja an der Aussenseite zuerst weich, damit flutschig.
Für solche Kombiköder taugt nur die konventionelle Haarmethode mit Stopper.



Black-Death schrieb:


> ...gerade wenns darum geht es nicht allzu lang werden zu lassen habe ich so meine probleme.


Du meinst das Haar selbst???
Lösung ist doch ganz einfach: Kleine Schlaufe für den Stopper machen, Ködergröße wählen _und dann erst_ passend den Haken aufziehen und per NoKnot sichern.

@iltis
Hab auch nicht gesagt, dass das nie hält. Meiner Erfahrung nach fliegt der Köder schnell & öfters ab und kann auch recht einfach vom Spieß geklaut werden.


----------



## iltis05 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Das der Köder wegfliegt versteh ich nicht,weil man doch den Köder in die form mit reinmacht.Und der Köder im Methodkorb mit futter verschwindet,somit kann nix wegfliegen.Hab schon mehrere Fische mit ein und dem selben mini Boili gefangen.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Das der Köder wegfliegt versteh ich nicht,weil man doch den Köder in die form mit reinmacht.Und der Köder im Methodkorb mit futter verschwindet,somit kann nix wegfliegen.Hab schon mehrere Fische mit ein und dem selben mini Boili gefangen.



klingt einleuchtend ^^


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Ok, hast recht.

Ich mache den Köder -wenn direkt auf dem Method Feeder- direkt an der Oberfläche des Futters, selbst da sind mir beim Einschlag schon Mini-Boilies abgegangen, vor allem, wenn es ein Kombi-Köder war (halb Boilie, halb Popup).

Meist packe ich den Köder aber nicht ins Futter, sondern lass nur das Vorfach drin verschwinden & der Köder hängt daneben. Fängt m.M.n. besser, aber der Köder ist den Fliehkräften so natürlich stärker ausgesetzt.

Wenn der jedoch so 'leicht' abfliegt, kann er auch leicht vom Fisch runter gezogen werden, besonders, wenn er schon länger im Wasser liegt und etwas weicher wird.
Bei Maden auf dem Camtec-Spieß hatten kl. Weissfische auch wenig Probleme die runter zu ziehen.

Da ist mir jede Stopper-Montage deutlich sicherer.


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

gibt es denn auch fertig gebundene vorfächer zu kaufen die eine länge von ca. 10 cm haben? bisher bin ich da nicht fündig geworden


----------



## Tricast (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Mit einem Öhrhaken ist das doch garkein Problem. Wie KATI schon geschrieben hat mit NoKnot binden, das kann sogar ich und ich habe zwei linke Hände. |kopfkrat

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Welpi (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



Black-Death schrieb:


> gibt es denn auch fertig gebundene vorfächer zu kaufen die eine länge von ca. 10 cm haben? bisher bin ich da nicht fündig geworden



Wenn es fertig gebundene sein sollen sind das meine Favoriten (siehe Carp Method Hair Rigs):

http://www.drennantackle.com/productDetail.php?category=80 


Die gibt es meines Wissens aber nur ohne Widerhaken.

LG


----------



## iltis05 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Ja,Balzer method feeder haken,5st für ca 2€.
Die fische ich bisher auch,weil ich es erstmal testen wollte.Aber da diese art des fischens irgendwie spass macht ,werde ich mir evt, selbst welche binden.
Gruß
iltis


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Spieße taugen m.M.n. nichts. Hab die früher schon mit Maden getestet, jetzt für den test des Balzer-Method-Systems erneut ...nee.
> Köder fliegt ab, wird abgelutscht, etc., das hält nicht vernünftig.
> Mir ist meine Zeit zu kostbar, um ohne Köder zu angeln.



tja so unterschiedlich ist das, wir nutzen die teilchen hier zu hauf und alle sind zu frieden, ein miniboilie hält an den gummis bis zu seiner auflösezeit, ein balance pellet bis er wie ein dauerlutscher klein gemacht wurde oder fast unendlich bis zum biss bzw bis ich ihn erneuere, 

wir nutzen natürlich pellets ohne loch und bringen selbiges durch vorbohren des pellet an

am baitband ist es nicht besser im gegenteil,

gruß und petri

schaue dir mal das rotauge an, da ist der pellet am boiliestopper zu sehen der schlei wurde noch mit baitband gefangen, war uns dann zu umständlich


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



as12 schrieb:


> wir nutzen natürlich pellets ohne loch und bringen selbiges durch vorbohren des pellet an


Ich kritisierte ja das System mit den Spießen!
Das mit den Gummiringen ist völlig ok.
Und es gibt 2 Methoden, wie man ein Pellet an letzteren anbringen kann, im Gummi eingeklemmt & wie du es machst; beides hält gut.


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

entschuldige #h#h

hatte mich verlesen, jo hast recht die spieße taugen gar nichts aber die boiliestopper von carp zoom sind für unser system erste sahne

gruß und petri


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Hab mich hier als Tester über das Zammataro-Set ausgelassen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259427&page=3


----------



## Black-Death (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

ich habe mich in die pelletbombe verliebt. sogar den absolut widerlich stinkenden dip find ich nun top^^

sie brachte mir meine ersten stärkeren drills :vik:
2 60er brassen und v.a. eine 62er barbe und einen 30er döbel


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Pelletbombe funktioniert wirklich gut...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ich nehme 1€ pro cm Fisch. :m


----------



## Black-Death (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

fisch?.....welcher fisch?.....nix gefangen.... ;P


----------



## Arango (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Wieviel wiegen denn eure Pelletsbomben in einem See, reichen 30g?

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Method-Feeder auf Pellet*

Das kommt ganz und gar auf die Zielfische an. Für Weißfischerl, über Brachsen bis hin zu Schleien reichen 30 gr. absolut. Wenn dann die Köder mal größer werden, so dass man 8er Haken und größer benötigt, ist es besser wenigstens 50 gr. zu verwenden. Die Gewichte jeweils ohne Futter.

Auf Karpfen haben meine Bomben dann schon 80 gr.. Die fische ich dann aber auch nicht mehr an MF-Ruten. Da gehts dann schon derber zur Sache.


----------

